# Weather Forcast Update for Marty's



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

From the Weather Channel
Nebraska City Weather 10 Day Forecast
Updated: Sep 14, 2012, 8:21am CDT
Fri Sep 21
80°/51°
Sunny
Chance of rain: 0%
Wind: WNW at 13 mph 
Sat Sep 22
76°/49°
Sunny
Chance of rain: 0%
Wind: W at 10 mph
Sun Sep 23
81°/53°
Mostly Sunny
Chance of rain: 10%
Wind: S at 10 mph

WooHoo! Fun in the sun!
Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did this need a completely new thread?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure...the title drew me in.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You guy's will endure anything rain, snow, sleet, just like the p.o. you're die hard train guy's right???????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, so the title drew you in because it said update? 

Not to be argumentative, but you could just as easily see a new post on the existing thread on Weather Forecast for Marty's 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, folks are getting tired of seeing Marty stuff. 
I have little control over it.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 14 Sep 2012 02:17 PM 
Mike, so the title drew you in because it said update? 

Not to be argumentative, but you could just as easily see a new post on the existing thread on Weather Forecast for Marty's 

Greg 

If a new thread about Marty's is so upsetting, why didn't you just ignore it.

You sound like the people that complain because they get emails when alkl they have to do is delete the email.

Go Smoke a cigar and call me in the morning.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great forecast, unfortunately in this area that can change the day before it happens. I usually don't trust them beyond 3 days. But I hope it is that cool, will make those Florida guys shiver  

See you there 
Chris


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris, you're right about how long range forecasts can change daily. Today's forecast for next weekend has Friday being 10o cooler than was forecasted yesterday. I could post the new forecast, but some people seem to be upset by this thread. If anything really changes for the worse I will post it, otherwise I will see everyone at Marty's next weekend.
Bill


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Chris, don't count me as one of those "Florida guys"







Folks need to remember where I came from - MN. I'd be outside years and years ago playin' trains on my first G layout when you mid-country guy would stay inside because it was snowing







I have hard copy pictures somewhere from 35mm camara of trains in da snow and this was B-4 Aristo's snowplow came out. I love a good crisp cool day myself. Part of the reason my new layout is indoors is because it still gets too hot here in GA like it does in Taco land







It should snow here in Peach land this winter and I'll be out plowin' da snow with my snow plow and a few Geeps this winter
















Rocky


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Haha....I know Rocky, I was talking about some tool last year walking around in a blue Rock Island shirt  Good news today was 48 degrees at 8 am, will make for some nice steaming for the burnt finger group. See you there 

Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I lived where it snowed for 32 years. 

I didn't move to Florida to see snow. 

I see all the snow I want to see on tv, thank you.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is the best place to get the forecast. 

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=40.668742410514575&lon=-95.86092650878908


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the weather is quite unpredictable....









The latest forecast has changed quite a bit...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest TWC forecast is F/74 S/61 S/61 

Bundle up...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update see you on Friday.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Just want you to know some of us will be thinking of you guys all weekend with significant green envy!!!

Ed


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah what Ed said! 
I've only been aware of Marty's gatherings since I joined here, but always thought that his was the kind of gathering I'd like and people here would know that I'm a nice guy after all! Time, distance and finances have kept me home ... oh woe is me. 

I nominate Dirk to pick up the baton and hold the 1st annual track laying social meet steamup up batteries etc... 
Hey he's just down the road from me and has the space! Besides on my pike, 2 trains at time is the max.... 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Umm...guys? Sunny and in the mid 60's for Saturday?!! That's....that's _FANTASTIC!!!! _(Wahoo!!!) You couldn't ask for a better forecast!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah it is Steve, will be LOVING IT!!!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great weather for steaming.....See you soon.


----------

